# Roxio Launches Easy Media Creator 8 Deluxe



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Roxio, a division of Sonic Solutions, launched Roxio Easy Media Creator 8 Deluxe
Suite, a comprehensive suite of music, photo and video applications. The new package
includes powerful DVD design, creation, and navigation features, richer video editing
capabilities and Pinnacle's Dazzle USB video capture device.

Easy Media Creator 8 Deluxe Suite is a way to capture, edit, and enjoy personal 
digital photos, videos and music. The suite now delivers the design flexibility 
needed to create personalized DVDs with motion menus, 3D text, animated buttons,
and multiple video overlays that can be modified using tilt, rotation, and edge 
fading settings to generate a Hollywood look and feel.

The additional authoring power of Easy Media Creator 8 Deluxe Suite is complemented
by new video and audio production tools like a 32-track timeline editor with nine
dedicated video tracks and seven audio tracks, advanced video overlay controls for
developing key frame-able and multi-picture-in-picture effects, a dedicated audio editor
with integrated 10-band equalizer, and support for the advanced H.264 video and
AAC audio codecs. The suite also includes Pinnacle's industry-leading Dazzle video
capture device, enabling users to effortlessly transfer video from analog camcorders
or VCRs to their PC for output in MPEG-1, DVD quality MPEG-2, or H.264 (MPEG-4).

Also included in Easy Media Creator 8 Deluxe Suite is LiveShare, the photo sharing
feature that establishes a private peer-to-peer connection so users can permit friends
and family to browse and download photos from their PC via a web browser.

Easy Media Creator 8 Deluxe Suite is available directly from Roxio at http://www.roxio.com
for a suggested price of $149.95. Users of Roxio, Sonic and competitive products
may qualify for an in-box $30 mail-in-rebate. A software-only upgrade for Roxio 
registered customers will be available via online download in April for $19.95.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I need to give them a call to see if it will work with XP64.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard, by now don't you realize that NOTHING works with XP64?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

The non-deluxe version of v8 does work with x64... I use it almost daily. And I can't see the need to upgrade from the normal to the deluxe, v8 does everything I seem to need.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Interesting. From the website it appears that XP64 works with all editions except the "Deluxe Suite" which includes a "Dazzle DVC90 video capture device". I guess I can assume from this that the Dazzle is not compatable with XP64.
http://www.roxio.com/en/products/emc/essentials/system_requirements.jhtml
http://www.roxio.com/en/products/emc/system_requirements.jhtml
http://www.roxio.com/en/products/emc/deluxesuite/index.jhtml

When you use it what are you using as an input device to the computer?


----------



## dlhuse (Apr 3, 2006)

Easy Media Creator 8 Deluxe Suite is available directly from Roxio for a suggested price of $149.95. Users of Roxio, Sonic and competitive products
may qualify for an in-box $30 mail-in-rebate. A software-only upgrade for Roxio 
registered customers will be available via online download in April for $19.95.

[/QUOTE]

Good luck getting the rebate. I have fallen for it twice and have been "disqualified" for non-specific reasons. Can't imagine what they were, I purchased the retail box, submitted all the required stuff, including the first page of the previous owners manual, copy of the installation CD and then refused.

And Roxio wonders why folks pirate their software.......


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I use it with a Hauppauge PVR-150 for which there are 64 bit drivers and it works fine.


----------

